# Worms



## Toad (Oct 6, 2009)

I did a water-change today, and in all theturbulence upon re-adding water, I saw a bunch of small (1/2") or smaller colorless (maybe white) worms free-swimming in the current. Any thoughts as to what they might be or possible treatment?

My tank only has 4 white cloud mountain fish and some snails that came with the plants. It is unheated.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

yep, they are OK from what I understand, the fish will eat them just dont feed the tank for 2 days they usually die, from what Ive read( my 15g plant/snail tank has them) they are harmless. they are around 1/4" long maybe 1/8" and basically bend in the middle for propulsion. My fry love em. I scoop em out with a doubled up ultra fine net.


----------

